# Idaho State Forum?



## potpimp (May 18, 2010)

I'm interested in living in Idaho. Anybody got any info on how the "situation" is there?


----------



## The Grow Kid (May 18, 2010)

It's not good.... Medical use is not in effect and it's not decriminalized yet. If youget caught with any bud or bowls/bongs you get a $1000 dollar fine and up to one year in prison:/ just got to Cali dude haha


----------



## potpimp (May 19, 2010)

Damn... Well thanks for the info.


----------

